# Solar Eclipse



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

There's going to be a total solar eclipse in the U.S. in August. Is anyone in the direct path of it? It looks like it'll be 97% for us here in Jax.

https://www.space.com/35080-total-solar-eclipse-2017-path-maps.html


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't read that danged map well enough but my guess is we'll be in about the same percentage area.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Cool, hope I don't miss it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's the end of the world as we know it.....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> It's the end of the world as we know it.....


Hey that sounds like it could be the name of a song!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I found the map where I could see it. It does look like 90% plus for us. As it turns out where we lived in the mountains is going to be a really big deal. We lived just down the road from Blairsville where they say it's going to be a complete eclipse.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

If it's a clear day,we'll see most of it,too.Remember,do not look directly at the sun..


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

We are getting a pretty good view in our area here in Idaho. About 20 mins from us, there is a small town that is said to have an amazing view...that town is booked, every available patch of grass is rented for this event.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I read something that said that it was liable to be like that for places that are going to have a total eclipse.


----------

